

There's somebody missing from the Hacker News leader list - getp

There's somebody missing from this list:
http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders<p>Who?
http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pg<p>That's right, according to his karma score PG should be number one, ranking about 2000 points above the current number one. Is there a particular reason for this other than to not seem biased?
======
iamelgringo
Honestly, I'm amazed that anyone can keep up with Nickb. :)

------
pchristensen
No, I'm pretty sure it's in order to not seem biased.

